# Breeder in SW Florida?



## chloe92us (Jul 12, 2011)

Anyone on the board a breeder in SW Florida, anywhere from Tampa to Ft. Myers...looking for a whiteface or lutino...but open. Thanks!


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Trisha

You can try a number of places. Birdbreeders.com, craigslist, ebayclassifieds.com are some of the usual ones. You can also try contacting the state representative for FL with the National Cockatiel Society and see if they can provide you with some breeder contacts. You can find state coordinators listed on http://www.cockatiels.org/main/membership-information/membership-contact-info/state-coordinators-2/

Also, there are several bird marts and bird shows in FL throughout the year. Several are listed on this site - http://www.exoticbirdexpos.info/FL.shtml# and there are also shows listed on the NCS and ACS sites as well. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## chloe92us (Jul 12, 2011)

Are bird shows a good place to buy a cockatiel? There's a big one this month that I was planning to go to. You have a couple whitefaced tiels...do you find them to be more nervous than other mutations? I read somewhere the other day that they tend to be more skittish for some reason. I just love the way they look!


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Bird shows are a good place to see what is a well bred tiel and talk to breeders/exhibitors. You may not find a bird to buy at the show because the breeders are there to show and not necessarily to sell but you can meet them and see what they are producing. Talk to them and see what they may have at home that is available or will be coming up. This is a great way to see first hand the well developed cockatiel. 

Bird MARTS are different from shows (but they can often be held at the same time), a MART is where breeders come together and they sell their birds and wares -its alot like a convention. It is a little tempting to go to a mart, there are all kinds of birds and the prices can often be negotiable. My husband always tells me to leave my checkbook at home (not that I pay attention to that - LOL). Sellers at marts are not necessarily good breeders - its a little more like the pot luck of finding a bird on the internet, there are "horse traders" who are not always 100% truthful mixed in with the good breeders. But at least you can see the birds first hand and form a solid opinion. 

If you can go to a show, do so! I highly recommend seeing one even for an hour or so (they can be long and drawn out and not really exciting if you are just watching), because you can see some really really beautiful birds. 

As for the WF - I personally have not found a real difference in my birds. Honestly, for me it has come down to socialization. With one exception - my cinnamon birds tend to be more gregarious. Toddy, Sunni, Taylor and Cienna are real clowns. They are big into acrobatics. Lots of hanging upside down with wings spread eagle and lots of toy boxing.


----------



## chloe92us (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you so much! Yes, I was thinking "mart" when you meant "show". I am trying to adopt a cockatiel from a rescue, but so far I have become very frustrated. I won't go into detail, but let's just say I was denied by one group, and went to visit another today and as SOON as they saw my 6 YO son with me, they said "I'm sorry, we don't have anything that will work for your situation". Period.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

That is just absolutely silly! This makes me so mad! I just placed a rescue with a wonderful family who had a 4 and 6 yr old in the home. It was an adorable lutino who had a bald spot. Both kids were respectful and the home check proved that they would not only be a great home but the kids would get to learn as they grew up! I wish rescues would stop doing the arbitrary "no" to homes who have small children and start doing adoptions based on home interviews and take the time to research potential families.


----------

